# Harlequin, ode to the SPS.



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey Slingshot friends!

I haven't made a slingshot in a month, so I felt the need, the need for a crazy slingshot build. I have been studying Jim's SPS a lot, even in photos I can see the incredible detail and craftsmanship. Here is my tribute to it, I can't afford one at the moment.

Using the some of the tiny bits of wood, I laser cut a pattern that I think looks great and makes for a very strong shooter as well.

A 1/4" Rock Maple and Purple Heart cores, a Purple Heart backside and on the front, Rock Maple, Honduran Mahogany, American Walnut, Purple Heart, Cocobolo, Black Zebrawood (veneer), Birch (veneer) and Ebony (veneer).


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If it isn't an SPS then you shouldn't be calling it one. It's not the name of a style of slingshot like a PFS, it's an actual slingshot made by Performance Catapults.
I would think that as a vendor you would understand such things.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

M.J said:


> If it isn't an SPS then you shouldn't be calling it one. It's not the name of a style of slingshot like a PFS, it's an actual slingshot made by Performance Catapults.
> I would think that as a vendor you would understand such things.


Totally valid, I'll change the title to "ode to the SPS". Thanks MJ.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Love it! Nice job!!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Eric,

Your skill shines through on that baby. I really like the wood work and pattern. Looks beautiful.

Darren


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Your Complex Patterns, And Tiny Wood Pieces Always Turn Out Great! Nicely Done.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks better than an SPS!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That is a really nice combination of woods and craftsmanship you made there. Well done there Metro!
Be well,
SF


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

BCLuxor said:


> Looks better than an SPS!


LOL! :rofl:

I don't necessarily agree.

This is a beautiful slingshot with some very cool, finely executed, intricate work. There is no doubt about that, and I certainly don't want to take anything away from it.

But the SPS really does kinda stand on it's own. The simple, well crafted, bullet proof beauty of an official SPS is something to behold.

What I really find funny about your comment is how it's certain to get some undies in a bunch. After all, you just said an 'imposter' looks even better than the sacred relic that is the SPS! 

It is a wonderful tribute though. Awesome sauce Mr. Metro, Nice work.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

quarterinmynose said:


> ...What I really find funny about your comment is how it's certain to get some undies in a bunch...


Bahahahaha!!! :rofl:


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

really great work!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Ohhh, and pretty sweet work Metro!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful work !


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

That is a fine looking slinger there!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Very pretty work Metro, and it's a nice tribute, at least you didn't use a metal core then you would be pushing it, lol.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

So sweet, what finish does to make the woods "pop"!

I wasn't taken until I saw the wood with finish.

Nice work.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> So sweet, what finish does to make the woods "pop"!
> 
> I wasn't taken until I saw the wood with finish.
> 
> Nice work.


It's my secret sauce, 3-4 coats of water based artist acrylic spray, a light buffing with a nail buffer (about 2000 grit backed with foam) in between coats. Then a final buff with the 10,000 grit side.

The water base stuff penetrates the wood nicely.


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Fine looking slingshot... very detailed and smoothly finished :bowdown: Perhaps a little challenge/level... make one as nice as this...but this time without the aid of a lasercutter.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

HoutmeyersPeter said:


> Fine looking slingshot... very detailed and smoothly finished :bowdown: Perhaps a little challenge/level... make one as nice as this...but this time without the aid of a lasercutter.


Why? I have these tools to use, why would I go back and instead of step forward 

I already did it once and it was fun, but it's more fun with a laser!





  








The Mission - Banded up




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 26, 2013




1"-3/4" TBG tapered set. Very nice for 3/8" SBs. Haven't tried anything heavier.









  








The Mission - Banded up




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 26, 2013


__
1



1"-3/4" TBG tapered set. Very nice for 3/8" SBs. Haven't tried anything heavier.









  








The Mission




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 25, 2013


__
4



The smaller squares of cocobolo are turned so the end grain is showing. I tried to book match...









  








The Mission




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 25, 2013




5 hours from the start of the laser cutting to the rubbing of tung oil.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

nice


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

It is a veritable shootable exotic wood store!!!!!!!! What a blend!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Beautiful shooter. Never been good at "mosaic" lamination. Any threads with tips? Or anyone here have tips?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Marnix said:


> Beautiful shooter. Never been good at "mosaic" lamination. Any threads with tips? Or anyone here have tips?


I cheated (well some would say cheated, but I say it's a smart usage of tooling) and used a laser cutter to cut the sections out, after slicing it up in Adobe Illustrator. ScarfaceTom made a super awesome tutorial how to make a super laminate.

The best way I found when working by hand is to cut strips and blocks out of various woods, Build up your patterns section by section, then once it's done, you can glue the whole slab on to a core to stabilize the lamination. Repeat on the back side or keep it as is


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Metro, you are a talented man! Nice slingshot as usual!


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> Marnix said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shooter. Never been good at "mosaic" lamination. Any threads with tips? Or anyone here have tips?
> ...


Im in the "smart use of tools" camp. Thanks for the tips. Ill post a picture if I ever try making another mosaic slingshot. It'll never be anything like yours though. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> What I really find funny about your comment is how it's certain to get some undies in a bunch. After all, you just said an 'imposter' looks even better than the sacred relic that is the SPS!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Very Stylish, nice work.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice slingshot!  Way to go!!!!!


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> Why? I have these tools to use, why would I go back and instead of step forward
> 
> Fine looking slingshot... very detailed and smoothly finished :bowdown: Perhaps a little challenge/level... make one as nice as this...but this time without the aid of a lasercutter.
> 
> I already did it once and it was fun, but it's more fun with a laser!


Why.....for me personally even if the slingshot had some flaws or misalignments or would not be as smootly finished.....the value of a fully handcrafted slingshot would be much higher(imho). Lets say Picasso would still be alive today making a painting that took him a year to finish. That painting would be a one of a kind artwork...if a machine would paint an exact copy of that artwork in only one day and there was absolutely no difference between the original and the copy for me the copy would still be worthless. I know you still need to design the slingshot and glue together the lasercut pieces ...some sanding afterwards and applying varnish is also still some handwork. But if all the handwork you did now would be done with machines the value of the slingshot for me be worth the price of the materials used and the electricity needed to make it. In short it would not be worth 10 dollar to me knowing it was fully machined. With all respect your slingshots look good, very neat and well finished....and some people will be ordering/buying them. But i will not be one of them. I hope not to offend you by being honest.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Hey Slingshot friends!
> 
> I haven't made a slingshot in a month, so I felt the need, the need for a crazy slingshot build. I have been studying Jim's SPS a lot, even in photos I can see the incredible detail and craftsmanship. Here is my tribute to it, I can't afford one at the moment.
> 
> ...


I´m thrilled about this piece of art mate!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes I see my post could be misinterpreted. I mean not as a copy of an SPS but a well made slingshot I think it looks better :s


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Really awesome work


----------



## mastersedge (Nov 2, 2013)

I enjoy seeing the slingshots you make don't let the negative comments get to you. keep making an posting them. its what makes this site worth visiting. thanks


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

mastersedge said:


> I enjoy seeing the slingshots you make don't let the negative comments get to you. keep making an posting them. its what makes this site worth visiting. thanks


Negative? What's negative? That's designer FUEL! 

Thanks!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great skills. Looks awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

:banghead:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> :banghead:


Why so glum chum?


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > :banghead:
> ...


I originally had a response to HoutmeyersPeter... chose to delete it and this is the best I got. lol


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Clever Moniker said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > Clever Moniker said:
> ...


I am no sissy Clever Monniker...i can handle an honest response and some critique too. Dont worry, Belgians are very tought.  If critique or an honest opinion is not allowed on this forum....i will use a jar sweet honey and rub it in next time i say something.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

HoutmeyersPeter said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolicity said:
> ...


I am not saying you weren't honest, and I am pretty sure CM wasn't either (or at least think). You simply insulted me a bit by saying I just 'design, cut and glue' stuff together. I tried to avoid answering you so that this doesn't become one of those threads where goes south. Just so you know, I have over 10 years of professional industrial design consulting experience, 5 years of manual machining experience, 15 years of wood working, 10 years of professional ceramic artist experience and a Masters level design education.

So....to reduce my 'craft' by saying such things as gluing a bunch of parts I cut using my fancy laser cutter...kind of stings.

But, the internet is the internet so say what you will.

Carry on.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

HoutmeyersPeter said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolicity said:
> ...


Fair enough, I'm not trying to be rude... and this really isn't my fight, but this just isn't sound reasoning to me.

Do you use a hand saw, drill, router, sand paper, stain, glue / adhesive, a mill, cnc mill, laser cutter?

I'm just curious as to where you draw your line as all of these use technological advancements to some degree.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey! Why use a slingshot at all?! If you want to be a real purist, then throw your ammo by hand.
No sling either because the string was woven by some machine. 
Just a bare hand and an amount of round ammunition.

Have fun holding your balls in your bare hand btw.

I think the use of high tech machines and materials is a wonderful evolution that DOES produce articles of value. And if you are so moved to send me a free article, I would value it greatly. My address is available via PM. ; p

(The preceding was a work of fiction. Any ideas and or requests for free stuff were purely fictitious. Any resemblance to real begging for free stuff is purely coincidental and should be treated as such...)

(...unless you actually fell for it, in which case you are a gentleman of the highest order who pushes the boundaries of what is possible by using technology in new and uncommon endeavors. And my address would still be available via PM.)

(Just kidding)

( No, I'm not.)

-SF

Ps: I hope this clears everything up.


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Clever Moniker said:


> Fair enough, I'm not trying to be rude... and this really isn't my fight, but this just isn't sound reasoning to me.
> 
> I am no sissy Clever Monniker...i can handle an honest response and some critique too. Dont worry, Belgians are very tought.  If critique or an honest opinion is not allowed on this forum....i will use a jar sweet honey and rub it in next time i say something.
> 
> ...


Sandpaper, glue, handrill, drillpress handsaw and some wood rasps and files thats what i use. I never said the slingshots of Metropolicity are worthless or ugly ( read again= i like the design, finish,details, smoothness very much).......but if he would make them completely cnc milled lasercut and never used his hands to build them or assemble them they would loose theyre value "for me personally". " i personally "do not like things that are identical,that fly out the back of a machine en mass and have absolutely no soul. And if he decides to make his slingshots that way ( all machinework) thats fine for me too, he's free to do what he wants....but "I PERSONALLY"(personally is keyword in every reply i gave) would not take a second look in buying one.

Now please explain to me little Belgian what a forum on slingshots means/or is used for....for i apparently do not get it fully. One places a few photo's from a slingshot he/she made...i am guessing that the person who made the slingshot wants to know what others find/think about his work. If 10 people reply with thumbs up " wow thats a good looking slingshot" and never say theyre honest opinion because they are afraid to do so. Than the topic starter is in seventh heaven. But if one person gives his honest opinion, then the topic starter is offended. The 9 other thumbs up allready mean nothing to him although 90% of al replies are positive. He will now concentrate his miscontent on the one person that dared to give an honest reply . Maybe than its time to add a button underneath every reply.....so the topic starter can delete the opinions/ reply's he /she does not like to read.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Eric,
Amazing interpretation of an amazing slingshot (SPS Performance Catapults). Simply beautiful, love your style.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

HoutmeyersPeter said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Fair enough, I'm not trying to be rude... and this really isn't my fight, but this just isn't sound reasoning to me.
> ...


I catch your drift Peter  laser caters and more "industrial" wood working equipment seemingly to the hobbyist take the "small" scale out of the build. I do however belive Eric to be a very highly skilled craftsman using the "pro" tools he has at his disposal to produce these incredible works! Regardless of how he got to the end point the skill is still the operator not just the tool.


----------



## hull lad (Feb 13, 2014)

very nice work


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Beautiful slingshot!
I really like those patterns of laminations. Must have been a lot of work.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

is there anywhere I can get a SPS template?

-Epic


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You could buy one and trace around it.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

EpicAussie888 said:


> is there anywhere I can get a SPS template?
> 
> -Epic


This tends to be a controversial topic of conversation on this forum Epic.

Just a heads up...


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> EpicAussie888 said:
> 
> 
> > is there anywhere I can get a SPS template?
> ...


Yup, I made my own template, which is FAR from what the actual one is. I kind of guessed a lot of things. Just an FYI, not going to happen.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Gotta say, I'm feelin rather blessed right now..... Blessed there aren't about a hundred or more frame-forging smiths regular to this forum!

Eric, I think that it is a wonderfully nice looking shooter...... thanks for showing it


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Amazing use of technology to create a beautifully symmetric pattern. Your ability as a designer and technician is evident in your all that you build! Incredible results!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Ok, as to what was said about this not being a beautiful piece of art due to using technology to make it... I call bs! Even if I had the same materials and equipment I wouldn't have the abilities to put this together. Do painters make their own paint from wild plants? No, they by the stuff to make their job easier.

It is the creative flow within the individual to see something beautiful in their heads, and to have the ability to bring that forth into something tangible.

You have done this beautifully. Gorgeous and functional piece of ART! Great job!


----------

